# Added a HR10-250 and now no signal.



## krunchy (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's my setup
Two cables coming from cable closet(I'm in a condo), one goes straight to the HD DVR (whatever the new one is) downstairs with one sat input (stupid contractor only had one cable installed when the place was built.) The other goes to a multi switch (3X4?) This is where my problems starts I've got a standard DVR and a HR10-250 If I hook one up the other DVR loses singal or both lose signal. How do I fix this do I need another cable from the the cable closet(which is possible.) or a different kind of multi switch.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can't use a multiswitch with just one satellite cable connected to the multiswitch inputs. And we would need to know more about your condo's specific dish and satellite distribution scheme to fully answer your question.

Does the HR10-250 work if it's connected directly to cable that's currently feeding into your multiswitch? In other words, if you bypass the multiswitch?


----------



## krunchy (Feb 24, 2007)

The dish itself is the Slimeline Ka/Ku? the all in one basically then it comes down into the cable closet into a Zinwell WB68 6x8 Multiswitch, four cables connect to this and then two go into each condo (can be changed I believe just by using one that comcast would use for the unit.)

The HR10-250 and the other standard DVR will work if I connect them bypassing the multi switch but only oe will work I tried a splitter but I get the same effect I plug the second one in and they both go out.

I'm also in the process of trying to convince the HOA to replace the WB68 with a SWM system. because of the single wire to all the cable outlets in the units.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Each Receiver/DVR tuner needs its own cable back to that Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. You cannot use splitters or another multiswitch on the two cables feeding your condo.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

krunchy said:


> I'm also in the process of trying to convince the HOA to replace the WB68 with a SWM system. because of the single wire to all the cable outlets in the units.


Good idea, but remember that the HR10 is not SWM compatible.


----------



## BREVARDTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Got a hr10-250 with powering up on the screen and thats all it will do any coments on what is wrong with it can i save the stuff on the hard drive thanks brevardtv


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

BREVARDTV said:


> Got a hr10-250 with powering up on the screen and thats all it will do any coments on what is wrong with it can i save the stuff on the hard drive thanks brevardtv


Any DirecTiVo that doesn't get past the "Powering On" screen can almost certainly be guarenteed to have a dead hard drive. In that case, the data usually can't be recovered.


----------



## BREVARDTV (Nov 16, 2008)

thank you


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BREVARDTV said:


> Got a hr10-250 with powering up on the screen and thats all it will do any coments on what is wrong with it can i save the stuff on the hard drive thanks brevardtv


How bad do you want those old recordings? Some folks have reported success using disk recovery tools like Spinrite to recover/repair a damaged Tivo drive, but it's a longshot. And Spinrite isn't cheap.


----------

